# Food Plot Help



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm getting ready to get some food plots going.Thinking of (3) 1/2 to 3/4 acre plots over a 125 total acres. They are being clear cut right now. What have you all had luck with as far as brands of seed and type? Any special blends out there that the turkey will leave alone long enough to germinate? I have those stupid birds all over and have a hard time even getting grass seed to grow near the house. Thanks for any help.
Bob


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

See what I mean


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Deer and turkey's will both benefit from a brassica blend with Kale, turnips, etc. They are edible clear down to the roots, highly palatable and high in protein. Also, I'd be more than willing to help you with those nuisance turkey's this spring! If you like I can give you some more info and even some seeding rates.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

I used biologics green patch plus, and was pleased with the results. It has a good blend of brassica,clover and chicory.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys. Dakotaman , any info on seeding rates would be great.
Thanks, Bob


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

My biggest piece of advice for you...plant some decoy plots if you have the equipment around and ground, and a lot of wildlife around. Here's my program in a nutshell. Some people think I'm nuts, but this has worked for me. Two options...either mix in decoy seeds/or plant totally different decoy plots.

Here's what I found. You will want to spend most money on clover or clover blends. Best nutrition/bang for your buck. It is one of the most expensive seeds to buy, even if you buy it to mix in, or frost seed/top dress. Brassica/clover mixes are good, and if they get a chance to grow, will be good in the fall. Next part....You don't want your expensive seeds getting ate up right after sprouting...sooo

Turkeys will dig for seed also in a tilled field. All clover and brassica seeds are very small. If you mix in some oats or wheat, normally the turkey will dig and see the oats and wheat, and leave the clover/brassica seeds, which you want anyhow. The oats/wheat serve more of a "decoy seed" which is also cheaper to mix in. If it grows, no big deal, the deer and turks will still benefit. 

Peas and chufas are fair game for turkeys also, so depending on how many turks you have, I wouldn't waste as much time planting those, unless they really go after your decoy plots and leave your expensive ones alone.

I use sunflowers as a decoy plot on our property. I buy the black ones that they use for bird seed at walmart. Cheap, and grows decent. I plant it about a week earlier than my other plots, in different plots, and for some reason the deer go nuts over sunflower sprouts. So while they are hammering my decoy plots, it gives my expensive plots time to get going. 

Clover for me grows better if I plant it in Aug./Sept. Not really a good plot for that fall, but by next fall it will be going great. The clover will be more drought tolerant if it gets a good root system going and is more mature. This gives you fall,winter, and spring to get growing before a potential tough summer. 

I have a bunch of literature for food plots that I have gathered over the years, and have planted a ton of different brands/mixes over the last 7 years. I have found that I have to over seed the suggested seeding rates due to a couple things:

a) birds and animals eating seeds/sprouts

b) poor soil conditions that still aren't up to where they should be after years of lime and fertilizer.

Let me know if you have any questions, I will try to help out as much as I can.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas Hoss. Decoy plots sound interesting. I will probably pick your brain more as the time gets closer. They still have about 60 acres to cut . After that it's time to make the plots. I'm going to pull some soil plugs soon and get that part over with.
Bob


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Here's a link to the some of the same written info I have from my college years. 

http://ohioline.osu.edu/agf-fact/0020.html

Should work well for you and even results from a study in Hocking county. Also recommend taking soil samples as you said, and taking them to your Local county extension office. They will be happy to test them for you and give you appropriate fertilization rates. Also be sure to make notes as to what sample came from where. Not uncommon for soil to differ greatly from one spot to another, even in one plot. Seems like a lot of work but it's not really, and totally worth it. Any other questions as well I'd be happy to help!


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

i read an article where its best to grow some thing that is native to the area such as clover or alfalfa i wouldnt go too exotic. My best suggestion would be to try to go to a siminar. i believe that there is one during the ohio deer and turkey expo this year im goin to try to go to it i guess they give you alot of information. last year i planted the hotshot by biologic and it grew like crazy with the help of some triple 13


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

This past year I tried 4 different food plots, with different varies of food plot mixture, I planted on plot with oats alone, I could buy a 50lb bag for like 7.00. I sowed it pretty heavy, I planted this late spring, come late august it had formed seed heads, I bushoged it down, in a couple of weeks it was coming up. Out of the 4 food plots , I saw more deer feeding on the young oats then any other of the food plots. This is just my observation, this year Im going with oats only. Alot of the co-ops around this area you can buy most of the ingredients seperate found in bio mixs for alot less such as brassica, red clover, rape, essexs.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Oats can be a great mixture with clover in a food plot. The reason for brassicas is their cold hardiness and will and can be grazed upon much later in the year than oats/grasses/legumes.


----------

